#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  Тубтен Чодрон

## Ната

Здравствуйте!

Подскажите пожалуйста какой традиции тибетского буддизма придерживается Тубтен Чодрон, и есть ли школы этого направления в Москве? (очень мало о ней информации в посковых системах инета, а видео с ее участием много , и они только на английском языке)

Спасибо.

----------


## куру хунг

> Тубтен Чодрон (Thubten Chodron) родилась в 1950 году, выросла недалеко от Лос-Анджелеса.
> 
> В 1971 году она получила степень бакалавра исторических наук в Калифорнийском Университете. После путешествия по Европе, Северной Африке и Азии Тубтен получила удостоверение преподавателя и отправилась в Университет Южной Калифорнии, где работала в качестве аспиранта в области образования.
> 
> В 1975 году она приняла участие в курсах медиации Вен Лама Еше и Вен Зопа Риспонше, а затем отправилась в их монастырь в Непал, чтобы продолжить обучение и практику буддийских учений.
> 
> Тубтен Чодрон училась и практиковала буддизм тибетской традиции на протяжении многих лет в Индии и Непале под руководством Его святейшества Далай-ламы и Вен Зопа Риспонше.
> 
> Она была одним из организаторов курса «Жизнь западной буддийской монахини» и принимала участие в конференциях западных буддийских учителей с Далай-ламой в 1993 и 1994 годах.
> ...



 Следовательно традиция -гелук. Тибетского буддизма.

 У них есть центр в МСК. Это центр Ламы Цонкапы.

 Именно туда вы и звонили первый раз :Embarrassment:  :Cry:  :EEK!:

----------


## Legba

В Москве, вообще говоря, есть центр Ламы Сопы Ринпоче -   www.fpmt.ru
Центр Ламы Цонкапы к ним никакого отношения не имеет, следует это учесть.

----------

Гьялцен (15.10.2009), куру хунг (21.08.2009)

----------


## Ната

> Следовательно традиция -гелук. Тибетского буддизма.
> 
>  У них есть центр в МСК. Это центр Ламы Цонкапы.
> 
>  Именно туда вы и звонили первый раз




АААААААААААААААААААА))))) :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ната

> В Москве, вообще говоря, есть центр Ламы Сопы Ринпоче -   www.fpmt.ru
> Центр Ламы Цонкапы к ним никакого отношения не имеет, следует это учесть.




Спасибо!

----------


## Kotovski

Кстати, Ната, Тубтен Чодрон училась у Ламы Сопы.

----------


## Ната

> Кстати, Ната, Тубтен Чодрон училась у Ламы Сопы.



Я не знала, Спасибо! Её сайт к сожалению неруссифицирован, а я не владею английским языком, а то бы всё изучила))

----------


## Echo

А есть, кстати, что-нибудь кроме "Открытое сердце, ясный ум" и ролика в "Открытие буддизма"  от Тубтен Чодрон на русском?

----------


## Ната

> А есть, кстати, что-нибудь кроме "Открытое сердце, ясный ум" и ролика в "Открытие буддизма"  от Тубтен Чодрон на русском?


"Духовное родство" заказала на dharma.ru :Smilie:

----------

Echo (22.08.2009)

----------


## Liza Lyolina

В Москве еще есть гелугпинский центр - Махаяна (центр Богдо-гегена).

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (22.08.2009)

----------


## Galina

Весной 1994 года Тубтен Чойдрон проводила 2-х дневный семинар в Москве.  
На семинаре было всего несколько человек. Тубтен объсняла нам , как правильно медитировать и мы пытались это делать.
Это была моя первая встреча с Буддизмом и рассказывала о нём  монахиня Тубтен Чойдрон. Вот уж повезло!
У неё белорусские корни. Её бабушка из Белоруссии. 
________________________________________________________________________________

_Сообщение от Legba  
В Москве, вообще говоря, есть центр Ламы Сопы Ринпоче - www.fpmt.ru_

И его посещают первые ученики Ламы Сопы. Может и Она приедет ещё раз.
____________________________________________________________

Нашла на ЕЁ сайте воспоминания об этой встрече:

In Moscow, the teachings were organized by a new-age center, although there are many Buddhist groups in the city. Before leaving Seattle, I met with the Russian consul, who was interested in Dharma. He gave me the contact of his friend in Moscow who was a Buddhist. I looked him up and had an impromptu meeting with some of the people from his group. We discussed Buddhism from the point of view of practice not theory, and there was a wonderful and warm feeling at the end of the evening... http://www.thubtenchodron.org/Travel...nion_1994.html

----------


## Ната

> Весной 1994 года Тубтен Чойдрон проводила 3-х дневный семинар в Москве.  
> На семинаре было всего несколько человек. Тубтен объсняла нам , как правильно медитировать и мы пытались это делать.
> Это была моя первая встреча с Буддизмом и рассказывала о нём  монахиня Тубтен Чойдрон. Вот уж повезло!
> У неё белорусские корни. Её бабушка из Белоруссии. 
> ________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> _Сообщение от Legba  
> В Москве, вообще говоря, есть центр Ламы Сопы Ринпоче - www.fpmt.ru_
> 
> ...


Как же Вам повезло!!! :Big Grin:  Завидую...белой завистью)))

----------


## Galina

Ната! 
Со-радование продуктивней даже "белой" зависти.

----------

Ната (22.08.2009)

----------


## Ната

> Ната! 
> Со-радование продуктивней даже "белой" зависти.


КОНЕЧНО СОРАДУЮСЬ!!!!!!

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Есть ее очень хорошая книга.
http://spiritual.ru/lib/chodron1.html

Только там автор Пема Чодрон. Надеюсь, это та же Чойдрон. Но книга исключительно полезная.

----------


## Galina

> Есть ее очень хорошая книга.
> http://spiritual.ru/lib/chodron1.html
> 
> Только там автор Пема Чодрон. Надеюсь, это та же Чойдрон. Но книга исключительно полезная.


Нет, это другая монахиня.

----------


## Caddy

В свое время на меня большое впечатление произвел упоминавшийся выше "ролик" из фильма "Открывая буддизм", что я решила набрать перевод на русский, который там звучал. 


Тубтен Чодрон
Трансформация проблем 
(из фильма «Открывая тибетский буддизм»)

Я так понимаю, у всех здесь есть проблемы? Угадала?
Часто, когда у нас возникают проблемы, мы думаем, что мы одни такие. Но ведь вы согласны с тем, что проблемы есть у всех? Конечно, наши проблемы самые страшные  :Smilie:  Так? Естественно, у нас всё на сто процентов хуже  :Smilie:  Другие люди должны нас жалеть, сочувствовать нам, помогать. И трансформация проблем возможна только в том случае, если они прекратят так ужасно с нами поступать. Так? 
Но это не трансформация проблем. Это перекладывание проблем на чужие плечи. 
Мы говорим людям: «Вы - источник наших проблем». Одновременно мы сами верим в то, что другие - источник наших проблем. Когда мы смотрим на себя такими глазами, то думаем: «Я такой невинный, такой замечательный, прекрасный, веселый человечек, который никому не хочет причинить вред, а все эти злые, ужасные, жестокие, злонамеренные люди, не желающие ни с кем считаться, создают мне проблемы». Нужно полностью отказаться от привычки обвинять других.
В нашей стране, в нашей культуре принято показывать пальцем и обвинять: «Это все из-за тебя! Ты это сделал, ты будешь страдать!» Когда у нас что-то не ладится, нам нужно найти, кого в этом обвинить, кого заставить страдать. Нам кажется, что тогда нам станет легче. По-моему, сама эта идея, само это мировоззрение совершенно беспочвенны. Ведь речь не о том, чтобы найти какую-то одну причину страданий, ведь все взаимозависимо и все вносят свой вклад. Речь не о том, чтобы найти виноватого и наказать. 
Так как же тогда избавиться от проблем? Как преобразовать их? 
Мне кажется, что все зависит от нашего отношения к ситуации, и прежде всего от того, как мы определяем для себя, что такое проблема. Когда что-то происходит в ваших отношениях с другими людьми, вы можете назвать это или проблемой, или возможностью. Это и определяет, смотрим мы на мир глазами обычного человека или человека, идущего по духовному пути. 
Обычные люди называют ту или иную ситуацию проблемой в том случае, если наши потребности и желания не осуществляются. 
Как вы определяете для себя проблему? Состояние, когда ваши желания и потребности не находят своего удовлетворения, когда ваши надежды не сбываются, когда планы не претворяются в жизнь. У нас есть свое представление о той или иной ситуации и мы хотим, чтобы она принесла нам удовольствие и счастье, хотим, чтобы все было по-нашему, чтобы мы были правы - в этом наша цель. В любой ситуации наша цель - мое счастье. Когда цель «мое счастье» - и лучше прямо сейчас, чем потом  :Smilie:  - когда эта цель не достигается, мы говорим: «У нас проблемы». Так? И это обычный, принятый в миру взгляд на вещи. 
Если вы - духовный практик, тогда ваша цель в любой ситуации это не ваше личное удовольствие. Подумайте об этом. Можете  вы представить себе такую жизнь, где на первом месте не стоит ваше собственное удовольствие и ваше счастье? Как думаете, такое возможно?  :Smilie:  Не слышу  :Smilie:  
Если мы пытаемся двигаться по духовному пути, наша цель в любой ситуации это не наше собственное счастье, наша цель - познавать. Познавать себя, познавать других. Наша цель с помощью этого познания очищать свой ум и взращивать хорошие качества. Наша цель с помощью этого познания приносить пользу миру, помогать другим живым существам двигаться по пути к Просветлению, оказывать им даже самую обычную помощь прямо сейчас. Когда мы меняем парадигму, когда ставим совсем другую цель в той или иной ситуации, тогда проблемы становятся все более редким явлением в нашей жизни. Каждое наше переживание, каждый поступок могут чему-то нас научить. Если мы будем так подходить к жизни, если будем говорить себе, что моя цель в той или иной ситуации в том, чтобы чему-то научиться, чтобы в конечном итоге быть полезным себе и другим, тогда у нас вообще не будет проблем, ведь в любой ситуации есть чему научиться. Когда мы сконцентрированы на собственном познании и практике, тогда отпадает необходимость менять других людей, делать их иными, чтобы они перестали доставлять нам проблемы, потому что в глубине души мы понимаем, что это невозможно. Трансформация проблем начинается здесь, в нашем сердце. Она начинается с наблюдения за нашей реакцией на ту или иную ситуацию, с умения быть честным в анализе своих реакций, не переигрывать, не строить из себя этакого лапочку, но спокойно подумать: «Да, они ведут себя так. Почему я так реагирую? Что мне нужно от этого человека? Чего я не получаю?»
Откуда берется спокойное умиротворенное состояние ума? Когда вы всем довольны, вы злитесь? Когда вы всем довольны, вы завидуете? Когда вы всем довольны, вас терзают обиды? Когда вы всем довольны, вы жадничаете и буйствуете? Когда вы всем довольны, вы прячете свои ошибки и притворяетесь, что у вас их нет? Когда вы всем довольны, вы притворяетесь и пытаетесь произвести впечатление?
Когда в нашем уме присутствует ощущение удовлетворенности, мы естественным образом проявляем доброту. И все эти негативные эмоции и поведение, которое они вызывают, умиротворяются сами собой, потому что нет этого постоянного ощущения неудовлетворенности, которое является движущей силой всех наших мыслей и поступков. Та удовлетворенность, которую мы пытаемся достичь, не связана с мыслями: «вышло по-моему», «случилось так, как мне нужно», «мир меня любит». Она основана на другом. Она основана на том, что мы принимаем себя такими, какие мы есть. Она воспитывается духовной практикой, правильным применением своего ума.
Когда мы в буддизме говорим об удовлетворенности, мы не должны путать удовлетворенность с апатией. Это совершенно разные вещи.
Когда мы впадаем в апатию, нам все равно. Можно быть апатичным и при этом неудовлетворенным. Так ведь? И очень часто тот нигилизм, в который впадают люди в нашем обществе - «все бессмысленно!», «лучше об этом забыть!» - это смесь неудовлетворенности и апатии. В то время как удовлетворенность - это совсем другая история. Удовлетворенность это когда ты ощущаешь, что у тебя все хорошо в жизни. Если мы сможем добавить к этой удовлетворенности уверенность в своих силах, тогда мы постепенно научимся испытывать сострадание к другим. Вместо того, чтобы критиковать и клевать их, мы станем испытывать к ним сострадание. И взяв за основу это сострадание, мы начнем бороться с несправедливостью, с предрассудками, с которыми мы встречаемся в той или иной ситуации. Сострадание может служить не менее сильной мотивацией. К тому же гораздо более мудрой, нежели гнев. Что же касается удовлетворенности, мы можем быть довольны, но при этом все равно стремиться в будущем изменить ситуацию к лучшему. 
Есть это особое чувство внутренней удовлетворенности, которое не зависит от того, как к нам относится внешний мир. Это  удовлетворенность, которая приходит с духовной практикой, это внутренняя удовлетворенность, которая не связана с нашим желанием получить то, что мы хотим, которая не зависит от того, получаем ли мы то, что нам нужно, любят ли нас, ценят ли нас, говорят ли нам, что мы правы, что мы умны и т.д. Но когда мы берем за основу эту удовлетворенность, это не означает, что мы закрываемся, отгораживаемся от внешнего мира и впадаем в апатию. Потому что руководствуясь состраданием, мы можем действовать, чтобы победить несправедливость, победить дискриминацию. Но, борясь с ними, мы не станем руководствоваться гневом. Да, мы можем признать: «Возникла проблема, со мной обошлись несправедливо, я чувствую дискриминацию и т.д.»  - и при этом сохранять ощущение внутренней удовлетворенности и применять активные меры, чтобы изменить ситуацию, не потому, что мы ненавидим этих людей, противоположную сторону конфликта, но потому что заботимся о них.
Вы беспокоитесь о человеке, который создает вам трудности. Вы беспокоитесь о человеке, чьи политические идеи, на ваш взгляд, совершенно безнравственны. Вы беспокоитесь о человеке, который разрушает окружающую среду. Вы беспокоитесь о человеке, который бьет тех, кого вы любите. Это способ мышления, который разительно отличается от общепринятого. Но наш обычный образ мыслей еще ничем нам не помог. Почему бы не попытаться опереться на новый?
Обычно в конфликтной ситуации мы видим в другом человеке врага и нам все равно, что с ним будет. Мы готовы причинить ему вред из гнева. В этом случае мы, прежде всего, сами создаем негативную карму, потому что руководствуемся неблагой мотивацией, гневом, цель которого - причинить вред. Второе: мы лишаем счастья другого человека. Ну а поскольку он несчастен, он захочет причинить нам еще больше вреда, т.е. мы лишь усиливаем конфликт. 
Теперь же мы боремся с насилием, с несправедливостью, с загрязнением окружающей среды ради нашего т.н. «врага», потому что не считаем, что враг это кто-то принципиально отличный от нас, злой по своей природе. Мы видим в нем еще одно человеческое существо, которое ищет счастья. 
Я объясняю все это на уровне слов, но чтобы действительно понять это, нужно медитировать. Такие вещи трудно постичь интеллектуальным размышлением. Нам нужно рассмотреть эту тему в ходе медитационной практики, проанализировать ее, а затем понаблюдать за своим умом, понять, в какие моменты наш ум удовлетворен, а в какие - нет, проследить, когда мы по-настоящему принимаем ситуацию, а когда впадаем в нигилизм и апатию. Мы должны проследить за умом и попробовать почувствовать, что такое гнев, что такое подлинное сострадание, что такое благое намерение - как оно ощущается? Если мы хотим по-настоящему понять это, нам необходима практика, медитация. Одних интеллектуальных размышлений недостаточно.

----------


## Нико

Я читала книгу Тхубтен Чодрон A cave in the Snow, что-то типа ее мемуаров, и вроде бы она практиковала в традиции кагью. Могу ошибаться.... Давно читала...

А Пема Чодрон -- известная ученица Чогьяма Трунгпы! Да, ее книги весьма полезны!

----------


## Топпер

Насколько я знаю, эта та самая монахиня, которая с подругами поехала получать обеты бхиккхуни на Тайвань?

----------


## Dondhup

Все тибетские школы очень похожи на уровне Учения, есть конечно нюансы, но не принципиальные.

----------

